
How Israel became the go-to place for cyber-security - davidf18
http://www.timesofisrael.com/how-israel-became-the-go-to-place-for-cyber-security/
======
davidf18
This is also a story of how government intervention (in this case the Office
of the Chief Scientist) can make a substantial impact on hi-tech development.

An interesting map of firms and investors: [http://weave-
main.azurewebsites.net/cyber/](http://weave-main.azurewebsites.net/cyber/)

